# Problem with sound card



## StainlessRat (Jan 22, 2013)

Hello. I have server

```
FreeBSD freebsd 9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Tue Jan  3 07:46:30 UTC 2012
root@farrell.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
```
sound card Realtek ALC880

```
cat /dev/sndstat

FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 64bit 2009061500/amd64)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <HDA Realtek ALC880 PCM #0 Analog> (play/rec) default
pcm1: <HDA Realtek ALC880 PCM #1 Analog> (play/rec)
```
devices for in/out

```
mixer -f /dev/mixer0

Mixer vol      is currently set to  75:75
Mixer pcm      is currently set to  75:75
Mixer speaker  is currently set to  75:75
Mixer line     is currently set to  75:75
Mixer mic      is currently set to   0:0
Mixer rec      is currently set to  75:75
Mixer igain    is currently set to   0:0
Mixer monitor  is currently set to  75:75
Recording source: mic

mixer -f /dev/mixer1

Mixer vol      is currently set to  75:75
Mixer pcm      is currently set to  75:75
Mixer igain    is currently set to   0:0
Recording source: monitor

sysctl -a | egrep -i "(snd|sound|audio|pcm|hda)"

device  sound
device  snd_es137x
device  snd_hda
device  snd_ich
device  snd_uaudio
device  snd_via8233
hw.snd.vpc_reset: 0
hw.snd.vpc_0db: 45
hw.snd.vpc_autoreset: 1
hw.snd.latency_profile: 1
hw.snd.latency: 5
hw.snd.report_soft_matrix: 1
hw.snd.report_soft_formats: 1
hw.snd.compat_linux_mmap: 0
hw.snd.feeder_eq_exact_rate: 0
hw.snd.feeder_eq_presets: PEQ:16000,0.2500,62,0.2500:-9,9,1.0:44100,48000,88200,96000,176400,192000
hw.snd.feeder_rate_quality: 1
hw.snd.feeder_rate_round: 25
hw.snd.feeder_rate_max: 2016000
hw.snd.feeder_rate_min: 1
hw.snd.feeder_rate_polyphase_max: 183040
hw.snd.feeder_rate_presets: 100:8:0.85 100:36:0.92 100:164:0.97
hw.snd.vpc_mixer_bypass: 1
hw.snd.verbose: 0
hw.snd.maxautovchans: 16
hw.snd.default_unit: 0
hw.snd.version: 2009061500/amd64
hw.snd.default_auto: 1
hw.usb.uaudio.default_channels: 0
hw.usb.uaudio.default_bits: 32
hw.usb.uaudio.default_rate: 0
hw.usb.uaudio.debug: 0
dev.hdac.0.%desc: Intel 82801F High Definition Audio Controller
dev.hdac.0.%driver: hdac
dev.hdac.0.%location: slot=27 function=0 handle=\_SB_.PCI0.AZAL
dev.hdac.0.%pnpinfo: vendor=0x8086 device=0x2668 subvendor=0x8086 subdevice=0xe203 class=0x040300
dev.hdac.0.%parent: pci0
dev.hdac.0.wake: 0
dev.hdac.0.polling: 0
dev.hdac.0.polling_interval: 250
dev.hdac.0.pindump: 0
dev.pcm.0.%desc: HDA Realtek ALC880 PCM #0 Analog
dev.pcm.0.%driver: pcm
dev.pcm.0.%parent: hdac0
dev.pcm.0.play.vchans: 1
dev.pcm.0.play.vchanmode: fixed
dev.pcm.0.play.vchanrate: 48000
dev.pcm.0.play.vchanformat: s16le:2.0
dev.pcm.0.rec.vchans: 1
dev.pcm.0.rec.vchanmode: fixed
dev.pcm.0.rec.vchanrate: 48000
dev.pcm.0.rec.vchanformat: s16le:2.0
dev.pcm.0.buffersize: 16384
dev.pcm.0.bitperfect: 0
dev.pcm.1.%desc: HDA Realtek ALC880 PCM #1 Analog
dev.pcm.1.%driver: pcm
dev.pcm.1.%parent: hdac0
dev.pcm.1.play.vchans: 1
dev.pcm.1.play.vchanmode: fixed
dev.pcm.1.play.vchanrate: 48000
dev.pcm.1.play.vchanformat: s16le:2.0
dev.pcm.1.rec.vchans: 1
dev.pcm.1.rec.vchanmode: fixed
dev.pcm.1.rec.vchanrate: 48000
dev.pcm.1.rec.vchanformat: s16le:2.0
dev.pcm.1.buffersize: 16384
dev.pcm.1.bitperfect: 0
```
after upgrade to freebsd 9.1

```
FreeBSD radio.kugi 9.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE #0 r245601M: Fri Jan 18 16:16:59 VOLT 2013
root@radio:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/KERNEL0 amd64
```
missing devices "line" and "monitor"

```
mixer -f /dev/mixer0

Mixer vol      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer pcm      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer speaker  is currently set to 100:100
Mixer igain    is currently set to   0:0

mixer -f /dev/mixer1

Mixer vol      is currently set to  75:75
Mixer pcm      is currently set to  75:75
Mixer mic      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer igain    is currently set to   0:0
Recording source: mic

sysctl -a | egrep -i "(snd|sound|audio|pcm|hda)"

device  sound
device  snd_cmi
device  snd_csa
device  snd_emu10kx
device  snd_es137x
device  snd_hda
device  snd_ich
device  snd_uaudio
device  snd_via8233
hw.bt848.slow_msp_audio: -1
hw.snd.vpc_reset: 0
hw.snd.vpc_0db: 45
hw.snd.vpc_autoreset: 1
hw.snd.latency_profile: 1
hw.snd.latency: 5
hw.snd.report_soft_matrix: 1
hw.snd.report_soft_formats: 1
hw.snd.compat_linux_mmap: 0
hw.snd.feeder_eq_exact_rate: 0
hw.snd.feeder_eq_presets: PEQ:16000,0,2500,62,0,2500:-9,9,1,0:44100,48000,88200,96000,176400,192000
hw.snd.feeder_rate_quality: 1
hw.snd.feeder_rate_round: 25
hw.snd.feeder_rate_max: 2016000
hw.snd.feeder_rate_min: 1
hw.snd.feeder_rate_polyphase_max: 183040
hw.snd.feeder_rate_presets: 100:8:0.85 100:36:0.92 100:164:0.97
hw.snd.vpc_mixer_bypass: 1
hw.snd.verbose: 4
hw.snd.maxautovchans: 16
hw.snd.default_unit: 0
hw.snd.version: 2009061500/amd64
hw.snd.default_auto: 1
hw.usb.uaudio.default_channels: 0
hw.usb.uaudio.default_bits: 32
hw.usb.uaudio.default_rate: 0
hw.usb.uaudio.debug: 0
dev.hdac.0.%desc: Intel 82801F HDA Controller
dev.hdac.0.%driver: hdac
dev.hdac.0.%location: slot=27 function=0 handle=\_SB_.PCI0.AZAL
dev.hdac.0.%pnpinfo: vendor=0x8086 device=0x2668 subvendor=0x8086 subdevice=0xe203 class=0x040300
dev.hdac.0.%parent: pci0
dev.hdac.0.wake: 0
dev.hdac.0.pindump: 0
dev.hdac.0.polling: 0
dev.hdacc.0.%desc: Realtek ALC880 HDA CODEC
dev.hdacc.0.%driver: hdacc
dev.hdacc.0.%location: cad=2
dev.hdacc.0.%pnpinfo: vendor=0x10ec device=0x0880 revision=0x08 stepping=0x00
dev.hdacc.0.%parent: hdac0
dev.hdaa.0.%desc: Realtek ALC880 Audio Function Group
dev.hdaa.0.%driver: hdaa
dev.hdaa.0.%location: nid=1
dev.hdaa.0.%pnpinfo: type=0x01 subsystem=0x8086e203
dev.hdaa.0.%parent: hdacc0
dev.hdaa.0.nid20_config: 0x01014410 as=1 seq=0 device=Line-out conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Green misc=4
dev.hdaa.0.nid20_original: 0x01014410 as=1 seq=0 device=Line-out conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Green misc=4
dev.hdaa.0.nid21_config: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid21_original: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid22_config: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid22_original: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid23_config: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid23_original: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid24_config: 0x01a19c30 as=3 seq=0 device=Mic conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Pink misc=12
dev.hdaa.0.nid24_original: 0x01a19c30 as=3 seq=0 device=Mic conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Pink misc=12
dev.hdaa.0.nid25_config: 0x02214120 as=2 seq=0 device=Headphones conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Front color=Green misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid25_original: 0x02214120 as=2 seq=0 device=Headphones conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Front color=Green misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid26_config: 0x01813431 as=3 seq=1 device=Line-in conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Blue misc=4
dev.hdaa.0.nid26_original: 0x01813431 as=3 seq=1 device=Line-in conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Blue misc=4
dev.hdaa.0.nid27_config: 0x02a19940 as=4 seq=0 device=Mic conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Front color=Pink misc=9
dev.hdaa.0.nid27_original: 0x02a19940 as=4 seq=0 device=Mic conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Front color=Pink misc=9
dev.hdaa.0.nid28_config: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid28_original: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid29_config: 0x99f31132 as=3 seq=2 device=Other conn=Fixed ctype=ATAPI loc=Onboard color=Black misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid29_original: 0x99f31132 as=3 seq=2 device=Other conn=Fixed ctype=ATAPI loc=Onboard color=Black misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid30_config: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid30_original: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid31_config: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid31_original: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.config: forcestereo,ivref50,ivref80,ivref100,ivref,vref
dev.hdaa.0.gpi_state:
dev.hdaa.0.gpio_state: 0=disabled 1=disabled
dev.hdaa.0.gpio_config: 0=keep 1=keep
dev.hdaa.0.gpo_state:
dev.hdaa.0.gpo_config:
dev.hdaa.0.reconfig: 0
dev.pcm.0.%desc: Realtek ALC880 (Rear Analog Line-out)
dev.pcm.0.%driver: pcm
dev.pcm.0.%location: nid=20,24,26
dev.pcm.0.%parent: hdaa0
dev.pcm.0.play.vchans: 1
dev.pcm.0.play.vchanmode: fixed
dev.pcm.0.play.vchanrate: 48000
dev.pcm.0.play.vchanformat: s16le:2.0
dev.pcm.0.play.32bit: 24
dev.pcm.0.rec.vchans: 1
dev.pcm.0.rec.vchanmode: fixed
dev.pcm.0.rec.vchanrate: 48000
dev.pcm.0.rec.vchanformat: s16le:2.0
dev.pcm.0.rec.32bit: 20
dev.pcm.0.rec.autosrc: 2
dev.pcm.0.buffersize: 65536
dev.pcm.0.bitperfect: 0
dev.pcm.1.%desc: Realtek ALC880 (Front Analog)
dev.pcm.1.%driver: pcm
dev.pcm.1.%location: nid=25,27
dev.pcm.1.%parent: hdaa0
dev.pcm.1.play.vchans: 1
dev.pcm.1.play.vchanmode: fixed
dev.pcm.1.play.vchanrate: 48000
dev.pcm.1.play.vchanformat: s16le:2.0
dev.pcm.1.play.32bit: 24
dev.pcm.1.rec.vchans: 1
dev.pcm.1.rec.vchanmode: fixed
dev.pcm.1.rec.vchanrate: 48000
dev.pcm.1.rec.vchanformat: s16le:2.0
dev.pcm.1.rec.32bit: 20
dev.pcm.1.rec.autosrc: 2
dev.pcm.1.buffersize: 65536
dev.pcm.1.bitperfect: 0
```
how to access the device "Line-in" ?


----------



## marcelbonnet (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi,

During the release of FreeBSD 9.0 (one year ago), the hda driver was completely rewritten. They promised to commit the patch during the first trimester of 2012, but I think it never happened (you should check it). 

Well, I said that because if you do not find help here in the next days, then try to understand what may happened to the hda driver, because 9.1 may be using that upgrade and sometimes a regression may occur. Try contacting the people at multimedia@freebsd.org (the hda developer is there too).

Cheers. Sorry if I can't help more than this.


----------



## kpa (Jan 30, 2013)

The new hda sound driver was committed to 9-STABLE long before the 9.1-RELEASE so it is included in 9.1.


----------



## marcelbonnet (Jan 30, 2013)

Great, thanks for the information. I suspect so because of his sysctl output. I think he will find a solution at the mail list I suggested.


----------

